

Groupon Has Called Every Business In The United States - lwc123
http://larrycheng.com/2011/02/08/groupon-has-called-every-business-in-the-united-states/

======
calbear81
I don't think the numbers add up since MANY businesses are not the types of
establishments that Groupon would do a deal with like let's say a personal
accountant or a B2B focused operation. Also, my understanding is that Groupon
has a ridiculous backlog of merchants waiting to get in hence the ease of
entry of competitors since there's a high demand to test daily deals and
Groupon has a waiting list. I think for a lot of sales reps, a lot more time
is spent negotiating the right offer, terms, and closing the deal than on cold
calling.

~~~
phlux
Exactly,

HVAC design Janitors Construction Nannys PLumber Cable Pullers Architects
Landscaping

All of these are compan types that would never have groupons.

------
cfinke
The headline should read, "If Groupon has 3,000 sales reps, and each rep calls
40 businesses a day, every day, then by the end of 2011, Groupon could have
called every business in the United States." Not quite as catchy, but much
more accurate.

------
reubenyeah
Do these sales people never actually negotiate or require a longer call than
about 30 seconds?

That would be a fairly unusual market.

Also, I'm assuming Groupon's US sales force probably handles all of the
international markets too, otherwise enough sales people to call every
business in the US would be massive overkill anyway.

